# My new horse Ronan



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

*Ronan Update!*

today was a lot better, Ronan wasn't near as sore as I figured he would be. I think the bigeloi and aspirin powder I gave him really help. Today he seemed happy as ever and I think his wounds looked better too. Did great in his first bath and even let me clip his fetlocks, beard haha, and his EARS with the CLIPPERS!!! Didn't even flinch!! He has amazing ground manners. I'll update more soon!


----------

